
Intel Core I7-9550U 9th Gen Core Flagship Low-Power Mobile CPU Leaked - rbanffy
https://hothardware.com/news/intel-core-i7-9550u-9th-gen-core-low-power-mobile-cpu-leaked
======
idclip
am i the only one who couldnt exactly get that from the title? is this a
trend?

